

Show HN: Muzzley - Remote control your applications with a smartphone - tiagoalves
http://www.muzzley.com

======
tiagoalves
Hi! My name is Tiago and I'm part of the Muzzley dev team. Muzzley enables
applications, and Internet-connected systems in general, to be remote-
controlled with a smartphone. We provide a set of integration libraries (JS,
Node.js, AS3, .NET and Java) and a mobile application for iOS and Android.
Developers can choose which built-in virtual controller is best-suited for
their application (such as a gamepad for a game or a drawpad for a painting
application) or they can roll their own custom HTML-based controller.

